# Goderich, anyone?



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Arkham Dispatch will be at the local legion tonight from 8:30-10:00 for a fundraiser! If you're in the area, please come out 

Cheers,

Justin


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Friendly bump. If I can get away I will go. My bride will likely be there. I was there late last night washing dishes after the trees project pot luck dinner. The band then was good too, Sal's Alley.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Hopefully we get a big turnout! Expect a lot of sweet sweet cover songs


----------

